# Heresy Online Ownership Change



## Jezlad

By now you will probably be aware of the sites downtime over the past day or so and wondering "what happened this time?"

Well, I'm pleased to say this will probably be our last ever prolonged downtime. Never again will I come grovelling to you guys asking for forgiveness for some amateur mistake that nuked several thousand posts and made everything look funny. Never again will those pesky Russians meddle with our server and expose my lack of web savvy!

Why you ask?

Simply put, Heresy-Online has been "acquired" by Verticalscope, a well known and professional web community management company. From this point forward the guys from Vertical Scope will be leaning on their expertise and handling all of the technical aspects of forum management. Expertise I might add that they've honed through running hundreds of forums like ours. The site and all of its files have been moved from their old location and now sit safely on VS's own fast servers.

Selling Heresy like this isn't a decision I've taken lightly, it's taken many years and many long hours pondering the right move to reach this decision but in light of the hacking of last year and us being a gnats cock away from losing everything I feel it's in the sites best interest to move into the Vertical Scope family where things like "backups" and other baffling events will take place on a more regular basis. 

Verticalscope have assured me that there will not be massive changes to the way things are handled around here, the longevity and growth of Heresy-Online is their main concern and they've permitted myself and the current team to stay around and maintain their usual roles within the forum. The rules will remain the same, the way the staff control the site will remain the same and most important of all I'll have more time to talk about Father Nurgle having his filthy way with Megan Fox. Huzzah! On a more serious note, if I had any doubts about Vertical Scopes ability to serve this site long into the future I wouldn't be writing this message, for once, the future of Heresy is a little less Grim Dark and a little brighter!

In closing I'd just like to say a little personal thanks to every single person that ever contributed to this site, you all (yes even those I spanked into the banned usergroup) are dear to me and collectively make up the foundations of our great community.

Onwards and upwards from here.

Jez


----------



## admin

Hello,

Just wanted to introduce my self to you all. My name is Philip and I am a community manager for VerticalScope and will be taking over the WebMaster duties for Jezlad here on heresy-online.net. I am here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current staff easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please post them.

*What are our intentions?*

We bring reliability, support and the infrastructure needed to ensure that the community will be around for years to come. It’s our goal to work with your board staff to help provide the resources and required to give this community a broader reach, to attract new members to better the overall knowledge shared in the community.

*Will leadership change?*

Continuity is the focus here, You as the membership work very hard to keep building this community while staff keep the walls and the roof up in this place; We are primarily here to make sure the lights stay on. Every community is unique and should always be respected in that regard. You guys have established your own unique rules and regulations and a strong reputation that is carried by all of this and it’s paramount that we maintain this level of integrity.

*What am I here for?*

My primary role is to be the technical contact as I said earlier you all built the foundation and keep the roof from falling, I am here keeping the lights on inside. I will be on the forum checking in daily to make sure regular maintenance is all taken care of and keep things running smoothly from behind the scenes.

I do look forward to getting to know you all and this unique community better.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Here's to a bright future. Thanks for all the hard work you have put into this site in the year or so I have been here Jez.


----------



## Relise

Another big thanks to Jez for all the hard work keeping this place going and growing! I might not post much but tend to read every day, and its an forum 😄


----------



## Tawa

All hail Jez! 
No seriously, thanks for all the hard work you've put into this place over the years. It's my online home in nearly every respect.

Philip, welcome to Heresy! :good:


----------



## admin

Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Well done Jez, I hope you've been rewarded appropriately for your years of hard work getting this place to where it is. 

Philip, welcome to Heresy.


----------



## Nordicus

This is great news Jez - I am very glad to see that things are a bit brighter and that you can finally get to relax a bit. Here's to many more years of awesomeness!

And to Admin: Welcome aboard the Heresy train!


----------



## Vaz

Thanks Jez, for the time you've put into the site, its ups and downs etc. Glad to see you will still be shooting the shit from time to time, hope lass and the bairn are all grand as well.

Philip (can I call you Phil? I'm lazy. Or Agent Coulson?), nice to see a quick handshake as well from both parties, seen enough forums where that doesn't happen and it goes downhill from there. Are you a hobbyist at all?


----------



## admin

You can call me Phil. Its probably best to think of me as this guy.


----------



## Iraqiel

Thanks very much for all the years of providing the net's best wargaming forum, Jez. 

Mr Wizard, welcome on board. I only hope you are a little less nefarious than the picture suggests!


----------



## Svartmetall

Iraqiel said:


> I only hope you are a little less nefarious than the picture suggests!


Hey! There's nothing wrong with being a little..._nefarious_...


----------



## Stormxlr

Welcome to the community Phil, I am rather new here myself. Got into 40k only half a year ago =3, its great community here hope you will enjoy your stay!


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Thanks Jez for all the hard work you put in building heresy and welcome Phil


----------



## JAMOB

Jezlad, you the man. Phil, welcome, and good luck. You'll need it :crazy:


----------



## morfangdakka

Jezlad, thank you very much for all your hard work over the years to make this a great forum. 

Ok mods time to get the cooking oil and bacon out so we can properly welcome phil into the family that is Heresy.


----------



## tu_shan82

This is probably for the best, not only will the site benefit from all the benefits you've mentioned, but it will take a lot of pressure off of yourself too, not having to worry about the tech side of stuff, plus you'll never find yourself in the position where you have to sell your minis to help fund the site ever again. In fact, I think you should reward yourself and buy something nice from FW for yourself, like a thunderhawk gunship or tau manta or whatever you fancy as a reward for all the hard work and dedication you've put into the community, before responsibly investing the rest of the money from the sale of the site.

PS> Welcome to the fold Phil, I realize that you'll mostly be doing the tech stuff, but I'm hoping that your exposure to our community will inspire you to become a hobbyist yourself, come on you know you want to, one of us, one of us, lol.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Thank you for the work youve put in Jez, this site will not be the same without you

And welcome to Heresy Phil. If youre not a hobbyist I would suggest picking up a mini and slapping some paint on it however as most of us spend a bit of time doing just that.


----------



## Archon Dan

I'll echo my thanks to Jezlad for many years of hard service. And welcome to Phil. Let us know if you need any witches "liquidated."


----------



## revilo44

Jez your a legend for setting up and keeping heresy going. Hope you stick around. And wecome Phil.


----------



## humakt

morfangdakka said:


> Jezlad, thank you very much for all your hard work over the years to make this a great forum.
> 
> Ok mods time to get the cooking oil and bacon out so we can properly welcome phil into the family that is Heresy.


We agreed that we wouldn't use the cooking oil anymore, it stained the carpet last time.


----------



## neferhet

Sounds good to me! Good work, Phil.
And nice to hear thet Jezlad will be around talking bullshit with us


----------



## Serpion5

Oh so THAT'S what that new curtained off room was... 

I'll be honest, given what I've seen on this site I was just too scared to look behind it myself... 


Bravo on the call Jez and Welcome to Heresy Phil! :victory:


----------



## Tawa

humakt said:


> We agreed that we wouldn't use the cooking oil anymore, it stained the carpet last time.


And it took me ages to get it out of my hair 



Serpion5 said:


> Oh so THAT'S what that new curtained off room was...
> I'll be honest, given what I've seen on this site I was just too scared to look behind it myself...


You're going soft in your old age..... :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Tawa said:


> You're going soft in your old age...


Most of the aforementioned terrifying things were me, but I forget them because of my senility... 

I'd also like to say Welcome aboard to Phil! :biggrin:


----------



## Bayonet

I for one welcome our new overlords!


----------



## humakt

Tawa said:


> And it took me ages to get it out of my hair


Sorry to be the one to break this to you, but that wasn't oil.


----------



## MidnightSun

Jez, you're a boss.

Philip, it seems you're now *the* boss.

Dohohohoho!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Old Man78

Many thanks to Jezled, hip hip hip huzzah, and welcome Philip and what army do you collect? And if you do not collect, the other plastic crack heads hear will soon have you hooked!


----------



## admin

Oldman78 said:


> Many thanks to Jezled, hip hip hip huzzah, and welcome Philip and what army do you collect? And if you do not collect, the other plastic crack heads hear will soon have you hooked!


I have been warned, ha! There are actually a few of us that use this account but I guess I am the primary. Typically if you see a post signed its not from me. It could be one of the support people or one of the techs fixing or testing something.


----------



## Vaz

Just realised this thread title spelt HOOCh. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Old Man78

admin said:


> I have been warned, ha! There are actually a few of us that use this account but I guess I am the primary. Typically if you see a post signed its not from me. It could be one of the support people or one of the techs fixing or testing something.


Thats cool, more souls for Heresy


----------



## Tawa

humakt said:


> Sorry to be the one to break this to you, but that wasn't oil.


Butter.....?



Vaz said:


> Just realised this thread title spelt HOOCh. Fuck yeah.


:laugh:



Oldman78 said:


> Thats cool, more souls for Heresy


Resistance is Futile.


----------



## World Eater XII

Good to hear, i lurk alot nowadays but i v glad to hear a HUZZAH!


----------



## Moriouce

revilo44 said:


> Jez your a legend for setting up and keeping heresy going. Hope you stick around. And wecome Phil.



I second Jez's legacy here at Heresy! 
You took us through The dark age of technology, through the age of strife when russians where all around. Now I feel there is no time of ending but a new golden age on the horizon.

Welcome Phil!


----------



## 1ale4

thank you Jezlad for all the hard work, this is one of the best wh40k forum that I've ever found and for sure my favourite one, you have gather a great community!

And Phil, welcome aboard!


----------



## MaidenManiac

Wow, completely missed this.

I (together with all others  ) want to thank you Jezlad for all the work and dedication you have put in over the years. Here is to you, Phil and the future :drinks:


----------



## shaantitus

Thanks for all the work Jez, and given the difficulties you have had I hope this change is exactly what you want. Bring on more of the talk about megan fox an father nurgle(I find myself intrigued) and welcome to the forum Phil and associates.


----------



## Tawa

shaantitus said:


> Thanks for all the work Jez, and given the difficulties you have had I hope this change is exactly what you want. Bring on more of the talk about megan fox an father nurgle(I find myself intrigued) and welcome to the forum Phil and associates.


Aah, the infamous "Plaguefather" comment :rofl:


----------



## Lux

Jez is leaving? To better focus upon other aspects of his mortal life? Heresy....

I will miss you Jez, after all this time...it has finally come to this, I suppose you were always meant to wake from the dream.


----------



## Serpion5

Lux said:


> Jez is leaving? To better focus upon other aspects of his mortal life? Heresy....
> 
> I will miss you Jez, after all this time...it has finally come to this, I suppose you were always meant to wake from the dream.



Rest assured we'll all be poised to slap you silly if you fuck up for many years to come... :spiteful:


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I am guessing that there is no drug screening done prior to joining the site here eh?


----------



## Tawa

OIIIIIIO said:


> I am guessing that there is no drug screening done prior to joining the site here eh?


It would appear not :laugh:


I was wondering how long a return to this format of posting would take. I'd use the word "normal", but.....


----------



## gothik

many thanks for all the work you and the mods have put in over the years Jez, lets hope the future for HO is better and bigger then ever....x


----------



## Red Corsairs

I may not be active on here anymore but I still check in now and again and thought I should comment on this. Thank you for all the work you put in to Heresy Lee, your efforts are endless and I can't imagine how difficult a decision this was to make. If it's best for Heresy as well as best for yourself then so be it and I commend your choice. It's great that you will still have control over the forums and nothing much will change, it really is a well run forum and well done to the whole team for keeping it going.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------

